# OUT NOW - Fractured Strings



## Spitfire Team (Sep 22, 2022)

OUT NOW — Fractured Strings ❄️



Award-winning composer Paul Thomson takes you to the edge of the world and beyond with Fractured Strings. Created in collaboration with Hans Zimmer’s prestigious scoring collective Bleeding Fingers Music and London’s finest string players, this small ensemble library features an eight-piece string ensemble and two soloists, brought to life in the unparalleled acoustics of AIR Lyndhurst Hall, complete with 15 signal paths. 

Fractured Strings introduces an innovative approach to articulations that delivers inspirational surprises through intervallic performances and new modal colours with unparalleled depth and realism. Introducing our brand new Scale Mode technology, these sophisticated, emotive movements and textures reflect the intricacies, patterns and contrasts found in natural phenomena — as heard in BBC's #FrozenplanetII. 

Explore Fractured Strings ​


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 22, 2022)

Sounds nice, is everything free or is there time sync on the phrases?


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 22, 2022)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sounds nice, is everything free or is there time sync on the phrases?


Hope so, otherwise that would be pretty useless.


----------



## gives19 (Sep 22, 2022)

Bought it immediately! I'll let you know what I think, but for me it was a no brainer. Very well recorded and will be using this right away.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 22, 2022)

Andreas Moisa said:


> Hope so, otherwise that would be pretty useless.


While I don’t think it makes it useless it certainly limits it. My sense is there is no temp sync as I heard some phrases slower and some faster on Paul’s walk through on the same patch. Audio Bro Modern Scoring Strings can do some of this stuff and is tempo synced.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 22, 2022)

Sounds wonderful, I'm wondering if it has the option to sync to the DAW tempo though.


----------



## pranic (Sep 22, 2022)

Has anyone listened to the demos? "Frugal" by Oliver Patrice Weder is a song I wish went on for much longer than 2 minutes! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 22, 2022)

England


----------



## chrisav (Sep 22, 2022)

PeterN said:


> England


France


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 22, 2022)

Is the Orchestral Swarm discount indefinite or does it end along with the intro offer on Oct 13?


----------



## gives19 (Sep 22, 2022)

gives19 said:


> Bought it immediately! I'll let you know what I think, but for me it was a no brainer. Very well recorded and will be using this right away.


I am having fun with it. For me it's really nice to have.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm glad you're enjoying it, @gives19. Are you able to determine whether or not it syncs to tempo?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 22, 2022)

It looks like my question was answered in another thread:



FuzyDunlop said:


> I bought it. The rotations and arps patches are tempo synced.



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 22, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Is the Orchestral Swarm discount indefinite or does it end along with the intro offer on Oct 13?


Good question, *lettucehat*. I hope @Spitfire Team will return to this thread and let us know.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Sep 22, 2022)

From the FAQs at the bottom of the product page:

Is there an available crossgrade on this library?

Yes, owners of Orchestral Swarm will get 30% discount on Fractured Strings RRP. This will be during the promotional period only and will end on October 13th 2022.


Hope that helps in any decision-making for anyone.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 22, 2022)

Mr_Fromage said:


> From the FAQs at the bottom of the product page:
> 
> Is there an available crossgrade on this library?
> 
> ...


It's 209 euros for me. Is that including the swarm discount?


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Sep 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> It's 209 euros for me. Is that including the swarm discount?


Not actually part of Spitfire, but it should show up at your price (including any Orchestral Swarm discount) if you are signed in to your account.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 23, 2022)

Wonderful sounds! Though...I imagine there's no score guide to work with, is it? (similar to Sonokinetic). Thinking out loud for any orchestration and / or ear transcription with a deadline


----------



## davidson (Sep 23, 2022)

@Spitfire Team Can you confirm which articulations are tempo synced please because there is some confusion: your manual says there is no sync, but some users saying arps and rotations are. Can you shed some light?


----------



## gives19 (Sep 23, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> It looks like my question was answered in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup 


*Josh* (Spitfire Audio) 
Sep 23, 2022, 18:04 GMT+1 
Hi Gregory,

The rotations are tempo synced, everything else is a one shot!

Best,
Josh


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 23, 2022)

Orchestral Swarm _ Signed In _ $209. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 24, 2022)

@Spitfire Team I really love the sound - is there a library with the same sound and size but with regular articulations?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @Spitfire Team I really love the sound - is there a library with the same sound and size but with regular articulations?


You’re hearing the AIR Lyndhurst sound, so there’s the Spitfire Symphonic range, Appasionata Strings, Symphonic Strings and some of the Albions.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 24, 2022)

That’s a lot of AIR in these sounds. Mic positions? Added verb? I hear a lot of weird bass bumps and hiss too. It’s all fine, SFA is proud of all the artifacts. But has anyone used this semi dry? Is it possible?


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You’re hearing the AIR Lyndhurst sound, so there’s the Spitfire Symphonic range, Appasionata Strings, Symphonic Strings and some of the Albions.


Good low priced complements are the Cinematic Frozen Strings and Intimate Strings. These are both ensemble libraries but recorded in Air. OACE also fits neatly with Fractured Strings.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You’re hearing the AIR Lyndhurst sound, so there’s the Spitfire Symphonic range, Appasionata Strings, Symphonic Strings and some of the Albions.


Hey Doc, yes - I know Air and have a lot of Air-Libraries  I meant more the intimate sound of this small size (4 Violin, 4 Celli). Would love to have a regular library from the same artists 🙏


----------



## redlester (Sep 24, 2022)

gives19 said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> *Josh* (Spitfire Audio)
> ...


The Solo Arps are also tempo synced.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Hey Doc, yes - I know Air and have a lot of Air-Libraries  I meant more the intimate sound of this small size (4 Violin, 4 Celli). Would love to have a regular library from the same artists 🙏


Check!


----------



## redlester (Sep 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Hey Doc, yes - I know Air and have a lot of Air-Libraries  I meant more the intimate sound of this small size (4 Violin, 4 Celli). Would love to have a regular library from the same artists 🙏


Am assuming Spitfire Chamber Strings would go well with this one, but haven't had time to try it out yet.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Hey Doc, yes - I know Air and have a lot of Air-Libraries  I meant more the intimate sound of this small size (4 Violin, 4 Celli). Would love to have a regular library from the same artists 🙏


Cinematic Frozen Strings is small like this (2,2,0,2,2), though not the exact arrangement, and Intimate strings is also a small ensemble (8,6,4,4,3), and it sounds more intimate than those numbers would suggest. SCS (4,3,3,3,3) likely gets you closest in absolute numbers if you use just vln 1 and cellos. OACE uses the same ensemble size as SCS and so far I've found it fits very well with Fractured Strings, though OACE doesn't have any shorts.


----------

